# Sony HDR-AS200V - Mini Review with Footage!



## KeepItLow (Jul 30, 2015)

Thought I'd do a brief review on this action camera, all of my friends use GoPro 3 or 4 and I find that the video is very shaky even when you hold the camera as steady as you could.

I decided to go other route and bought a Sony HDR-AS200V, reason I didn't go for the higher end model FDR-X1000V is because I do not have a 4K capable monitor or TV hence why I would not be needing that.

Here's a videos I recorded using the HDR-AS200V last week snowboarding with friends, the camera is mounted on the side of my helmet with setting of 1080p 30fps at vivid color setting. Condition of the day was snowing and foggy but the camera still managed to capture some good footage. The camera is very easy to use and turns off automatically after a while to save battery life when not using.

Here's a video I took 1 week ago, we're both on board down the slopes. enjoy! :happy:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AN2gPz_n8g


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

cool. i'm surprised at how good the picture is. out of curiosity, where were you riding?


----------



## KeepItLow (Jul 30, 2015)

This is at Blue Cow Summit located in Perisher Valley..


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Looks pretty good. I bought a go pro but I have not taken it snowboarding. will see how it works.


----------

